# Գիտություն, Կրթություն > Կրթություն >  Կրթական բարեփոխումներ են պետք

## DavitH

ստեղ ուզում եմ իմ մի քանի մտքեր գրեմ ու դրանք քննարկենք
Խոսքը վերաբերվում է դպրոցական կրթությանը, որը ամենակարևոր պայմանն է հետագայի համար:
Ինչ  կփոխեի ես
1. Ուսուցիչների աշխատավարձը կբարձացնեի
2. Ուսուցիչ պետք է դառնալ հատուկ քննություն հանձնելուց հետո, այսինքն ուղղակի դիպլոմը դրա համար բավական չէ:
բացի իր մասնագիտական առարկայից ունեցած գերազանց գիտելիքներից
Ուսուցիչը պարտավոր է՝
անցնել թեստավորում 
Հայոց լեզվիցՀայ ԳրականությունիցՄաթեմատիկայիցԿենսաբանությունիցՀոգեբանությունից ..... էլի ինչ որ բաներից
Այսպիսով Ուսուցիչ դառնալը կդժվարանա և այն մարդիկ ովքեր բավարար գիտելիք չունեն չեն մնա համակարգում, և ուսուցիչ լինելը կդառնա ամենահարգի մասնագիտություններից մեկը

----------

VisTolog (15.06.2010), Yevuk (23.03.2010)

----------


## ministr

Ուտոպիա:

Նախ պետքա էս հիմար ամերիկյան համակարգը վերացնել, որ երեխեքին հիմարացնումա...

----------

EgoBrain (23.03.2010), VisTolog (15.06.2010), Yevuk (23.03.2010)

----------


## DavitH

դե ետ կլինի երրորդ կետը  :Smile: 
պետք ա նաև մարդկանց մեջ նորից մտցնել են, որ առանց կրթության ու սովորելու իրանք ոչնչի պետք չեն: Մեկը կարա գիտնական դառնա մեկը կոշկակար ոսկերիչ, բայց մարդ պետք ա տարրական գիտելիքներ ունենա

----------


## Sagittarius

> Ուտոպիա:
> 
> Նախ պետքա էս հիմար ամերիկյան համակարգը վերացնել, որ երեխեքին հիմարացնումա...


կխնդրեի ստեղ մի քիչ ավելի բացատրես, ի՞նչ է նշանակում ամերիկյան
և ինչո՞ւ է այն հիմար, բայց խնդրում եմ հիմնավորումներով :Smile:

----------


## EgoBrain

Նախ ասեմ, որ հիմաիկվա ուսուցիչներից ահավոր ձևով զզվում եմ/ եթե ուսուցիչներ կան, թող չնեղանան, խոսքս բոլորի մասին չի, այլ ընդհանուր պատկերի/: Ուսուցիչը իր հոգեբանությամբ և ներաշխարհով ոչնչով չի տարբերվում խանութի վաճառողից, ուղեղում մենակ առք ու վաճառքն ա, իսկ գիտելիք տալը մղվելա ոչ թե 2-րդ պլան, այլ ուղղակի բացակայում ա: Նախ բոլոր քննությունները հանձնելուց առաջ իրենց պետք է բացատրեն, թե ինչ ա դպրոցը ու ինչ ֆունկացիաներ պետք ա իրականացնի: Հետո պաետք է աշախատանքներ տարվեն նրանց հոգևոր սննունդ փոխանցելու առումով, սովորեցնեն, որ անկախ տարիքից իրանք շփվում են մարդ արարածների հետ, այլ ոչ թե անուղեղ կենդանիների ու ամեն երեխային պետք ա հարգանքով մոտենալ ու հետը հաշվի նստել, չանտեսել նրա կարծիքն ու ցանկությունը: Դրանից հետո միայն ստուգել ուսուցչի մասնագիտական տվյալները...

----------

DavitH (23.03.2010)

----------


## kyahi

Իմ մայրը և քույրը ուսուցիչ են և բավական լավ մասնագետներ են իրենց ասպարեզում, իհարկե ծայրահեղություններ լինում են, որ ամեն մի տարրական գիտելիք չունեցող մարդը աշխատում ա իբրև ուսուցիչ, իհարկե կաշառքի դիմաց: Մեր  ուսուցիչները իմ կարծիքով այքան էլ լավ մասնագետներ չեն, որովհետև նրանք չգիտեն հոգեբանություն և աշակերտին չեն դիտում իբրև անհատականություն:
Մրցույթներ անցկացվում են , իմ քույրը հենց նմանատիպ մրցույթով էլ , որ բաղկացած էր մի քանի փուլի, ընդունվել է գործի/չնայած երևի բախտը բերել է ու կաշառք տվող չի եղել/:
Իսկ մեր դպրոցների խայտառակ վիճակը բացատրվում է նրանով, որ ամեն մի երրորդ դասարանցի ունի հեռախոս ու ինքնին դեբիլանում ա, առանց այդ էլ սերունդը տարեց տարի դեբիլանում ա:
 Բոլորի մոտ նստած է էն կարծիքը, որ կարելի է չսովորել ու մի երկու տարի պարապել ու ընդունվել և ստանալ մոդա դարձաց բարձրագույն կրթությունը ու երևի դրա համար ուսուցիչները իրենց վրա չեն աշխատում:
Իմ կարծիքով ինչպես աշակերտները այնպես էլ ուսուցիչները պետք է գոնե ամեն տարի քննություններ տան ու ըստ այդմ իրենց ճակատագիրը որոշվի:
Վայ հենց նոր իմացա, որ նման բան կա ուսուցիչների համար, բայց կաշառքով գործը փակվում ա…
ԷՍ դեպքում կասեմ "ողբամ զքեզ Հայոց

----------


## kyahi

աշխարհ"

----------


## Շինարար

Բնականաբար կրթական բարեփոխումներ պետք են, բայց ոչ այնպիսիք, որոնք այսօր արվում են, իբր ուզում են հրաժարվել սովետական կրթական համակարգից և անցում կատարել եվրոպականի, ինչն իմ կարծիք ճիշտ բան է, բայց այս ամենն անում են աչքին թոզ փչելու եղանակով, տասնամյա կրթությունը դարձնում են տասներկուամյա, գնահատման համակարգը դարձնում են տասը բալանոց, իսկ էությունը ոչ միայն չի փոխվում, այլ ավելի է փչանում: Այսինքն, ինչ-որ միջազգային կրթական պրոցեսների ներգրավվելու համար, ըստ իս, արտաքին մի քանի ատրիբուտ փոխում են, որ տես-տես մենք էլ ձեզ նման ենք դարձնում, իսկ ամենակարևորը էությունն է: Արևմտյան կրթական համակարգը տասներկուամյա կրթությունը կամ տասներկու բալով գնահատելը չի հո, մեզնում նույն աշակերտի ուղեղը ավելորդ գիտելիքով բթելու, ռոբոտացման, ինքնատիպ և ինքնուրույն մտածելը չքաջալերող համակարգն է, որն ունեինք սովետում… Ինձ թվում է ավելի շատ պետք է ուշադրություն դարձնեն անհատի կազմավորմանը, ինքնուրույն մտածելուն, սեփական եզրահանգումներ անելուն, ստեղծագործական մտքի զարգացմանը, ինչ մեծ մասամբ չի արվում, և եթե կան անհատ դասատուներ, որ փորձում են դա անել, ապա միայն սեփական նախաձեռնությամբ և անբավարար այն չափով, որը հնարավոր է անել եղած կրթական համակարգի շրջանակներում… Այնպես որ բարեփոխումների կարիք ունի մեր կրթական համակարգը, ուներ սովետի ժամանակ, իսկ հիմա եղած փոփոխությունների արդյունքում բազմապատկվել է… Հետևելով ծանոթներիս երեխաներին՝ արդեն պատկերացնում եմ, որ վաղը մյուս օրը, երբ իմոնք կունենամ, ամբողջ օրը նրանց դպրոցի ուսուցիչների հետ վեճերի մեջ եմ լինելու՝ եղած մոտեցումների պատճառով… Իսկ իմ դպրոցական տարիները, երբ հիշում եմ, հիմա եմ նոր հասկանում, թե ինչ սխալ կրթություն էինք մենք ստանում…

----------

CactuSoul (24.03.2010), Արևհատիկ (24.03.2010)

----------


## ministr

> կխնդրեի ստեղ մի քիչ ավելի բացատրես, ի՞նչ է նշանակում ամերիկյան
> և ինչո՞ւ է այն հիմար, բայց խնդրում եմ հիմնավորումներով


Ամերիկյան կրթական համակարգնա, միջին դպրոց ավագ դպրոց  (սա իրենց մոտ քոլեջնա): Երեխաների ուսուցման ծրագրերը խճողված համապատասխան բուհերի ծրագրով..
Դասերը տարեք խաղերի միջոցով.. բաժանեք խմբերի դեմները դրեք մի հատ խնդիր ու թող խմբերով քննարկեն և այլն. ու դասն ինչա դառնում? Բարդակ: Ումա ձեռ տալիս? Տնօրեններին, որ հետո փողերը հավաքեն: Ուսուցիչների անուննա դուրս եկել.. ստեղ են ասում գելերի անուննա դուրս եկել աղվեսներն աշխարհը քանդում են:
Արևմտյան համակարգը սկսեց անցնել 5 միավորանոց համակարգին, իսկ մենք եղածը թարգել ենք մեզ խփում ենք պատեպատ.. Մի տարի դպրոցը 11 տարիա մյուս տարի 12, էն մյուս տարի էլի 11 հետո 10 ու տենց.. ով չի ալարում դասագիրքա գրում ու էդ դասագրքերը չգիտես որ տրամաբանությամբ են անցնում:

----------

Cassiopeia (25.03.2010), EgoBrain (23.03.2010), Արիացի (24.03.2010)

----------


## EgoBrain

> մեզնում նույն աշակերտի ուղեղը ավելորդ գիտելիքով բթելու, ռոբոտացման, ինքնատիպ և ինքնուրույն մտածելը չքաջալերող համակարգն է, որն ունեինք սովետում… Ինձ թվում է ավելի շատ պետք է ուշադրություն դարձնեն անհատի կազմավորմանը, ինքնուրույն մտածելուն, սեփական եզրահանգումներ անելուն, ստեղծագործական մտքի զարգացմանը, ինչ մեծ մասամբ չի արվում, և եթե կան անհատ դասատուներ, որ փորձում են դա անել, ապա միայն սեփական նախաձեռնությամբ և անբավարար այն չափով, որը հնարավոր է անել եղած կրթական համակարգի շրջանակներում… Այնպես որ բարեփոխումների կարիք ունի մեր կրթական համակարգը, ուներ սովետի ժամանակ, իսկ հիմա եղած փոփոխությունների արդյունքում բազմապատկվել է…


Իսկ իմ կարծիքով սովետից մնացած միակ արժեքավոր բանը կրթական համակարգն է/նկատի ունեմ միայն դպրոցը/, ասածս ապացուցելու համար արի համեմատենք սովետական կրթություն ստացած մարդուն, որը միանաշանակ շատ ավելի զարգած է   ամերիկյան կրթություն ստացածից: Կամ ինչու է մեր միջակ աշակերտը գնալով ամերիկա, դառնում ամենալավ սովորողը? Իհարկե թերություններ եղել են էդ ոլորտում, նույն քո ասած ինքնուրույն մտածելու, սեփական եզրահանգումներ անելու, ստեղծագործական մտքի զարգացման բացակայությունը, բայց պրիմիտիվ խաղերի միջոցով չէ, որ դա պետք է արվի: Համենայն դեպս իմ սովետական կրթություն ստացած ծնողները,ինչպես նաև նրանց տարեկիցների ճնշող մեծամասնությունը բազմակողմանի զարգացած մարդիկ են և դրանով որոշ չափով պարտական են սովետական դպրոցին :Xeloq:

----------


## Շինարար

> Իսկ իմ կարծիքով սովետից մնացած միակ արժեքավոր բանը կրթական համակարգն է/նկատի ունեմ միայն դպրոցը/, ասածս ապացուցելու համար արի համեմատենք սովետական կրթություն ստացած մարդուն, որը միանաշանակ շատ ավելի զարգած է   ամերիկյան կրթություն ստացածից: Կամ ինչու է մեր միջակ աշակերտը գնալով ամերիկա, դառնում ամենալավ սովորողը? Իհարկե թերություններ եղել են էդ ոլորտում, նույն քո ասած ինքնուրույն մտածելու, սեփական եզրահանգումներ անելու, ստեղծագործական մտքի զարգացման բացակայությունը, բայց *պրիմիտիվ խաղերի միջոցով չէ, որ դա պետք է արվի*: Համենայն դեպս իմ սովետական կրթություն ստացած ծնողները,ինչպես նաև նրանց տարեկիցների ճնշող մեծամասնությունը բազմակողմանի զարգացած մարդիկ են և դրանով որոշ չափով պարտական են սովետական դպրոցին


Ես չասացի էլ, թե պրիմիտիվ խաղերի միջոցով դա պետք է արվի :Smile:

----------


## Sagittarius

> Ամերիկյան կրթական համակարգնա, միջին դպրոց ավագ դպրոց  (սա իրենց մոտ քոլեջնա): Երեխաների ուսուցման ծրագրերը խճողված համապատասխան բուհերի ծրագրով..
> Դասերը տարեք խաղերի միջոցով.. բաժանեք խմբերի դեմները դրեք մի հատ խնդիր ու թող խմբերով քննարկեն և այլն. ու դասն ինչա դառնում? Բարդակ: Ումա ձեռ տալիս? Տնօրեններին, որ հետո փողերը հավաքեն: Ուսուցիչների անուննա դուրս եկել.. ստեղ են ասում գելերի անուննա դուրս եկել աղվեսներն աշխարհը քանդում են:
> Արևմտյան համակարգը սկսեց անցնել 5 միավորանոց համակարգին, իսկ մենք եղածը թարգել ենք մեզ խփում ենք պատեպատ.. Մի տարի դպրոցը 11 տարիա մյուս տարի 12, էն մյուս տարի էլի 11 հետո 10 ու տենց.. ով չի ալարում դասագիրքա գրում ու էդ դասագրքերը չգիտես որ տրամաբանությամբ են անցնում:


դու՞ էտ «ամերիկյան» խաղերով դաս սովորել ես, բարդա՞կ ա դարձել, շատ պրիմի՞տ ու դեբի՞լ ա համարվել... իսկ չես մտածել, որ մեր խնդիրը հենց էտ շատ հասարակ պրիմիտվ բաները ընկալել չկարողանալու մեջ ա....
քո կարծիքով արդյունավե՞տ ա, սովետական սիստեմով երեխեքին փոքրուց ծանրաբեռնել ձանձրալի, ավելորդ ինֆորմացիայով լցված գրքերով, որոնք ավելի շատ սպանում են երեխաների մոտ սովորելու ցանկությունը, քան թե գիտելիք են ավելացնում.... երբ հիշում եմ իմ յոթերորդ դասարանի կենսաբանության գիրքը, սարսափում եմ :Shok: 

իրանք իմիջայցլոց, էտ խաղերով ուսանողներին էլ են կրթում, որը բավականին արդյունավետ միջոց ա իրանց պարագայում, ճիշտ ա ուսանողները իրենց մասնագիտությանը անպիտան գիտելիքների շտեմարան չեն հավաքում, բայց կարողանում են իրենց գիտելիքները օպտիմալ օգտագործել, և այո, շատ դեպքերում ավտոմատացված.... և դա է արդյունավետ աշխատանքի գաղտնիքը, ամեն մեկը պետք է իր մասնագիտական պարտականություների մասին միայն մտածի, և ոչ մի դեպքում չշեղի իր ուշադրությունը այնպիսի բաների վրա, որոնք իր լիազորությունների մեջ չեն մտնում.... ամեն աշխատատեղին կցված է աշխատող, ստուգող, ստոգողի ստուգող,  
եկեք էտքան վերևից սաղին չնայենք՝ մտածելով, թե աշխարհի միակ թայմով ազգն ենք, ու հասկանանք, որ մեզ համար պրիմիտվ թվացող շատ բաներ, իրականում շատ ավելի մեծ դրական արդյունքի են հանգեցնում..... 

բայց համաձայն եմ, որ մեզ մոտ ինչ-որ անհասկանալի փորձարկումներ են անցկացնում կրթական համակարգի վրա, բայց այն արևմտյան համակարգի հետ ոչ մի կապ չունի, դա արդեն մեր ձախողումն ա, որ չենք կարողանում ուրիշների դրական փորձը ճիշտ կիրառել

----------

DavitH (23.03.2010)

----------


## Sagittarius

> համեմատենք սովետական կրթություն ստացած մարդուն, որը միանաշանակ շատ ավելի զարգած է   ամերիկյան կրթություն ստացածից:


ինչպես հանգեցիր այս պնդմա՞նը
ամենինչց գիտելիք ունենալ, բայց ոչ մի նորմալ մասնագիտության չտիրապետելը չի նշանակում ավելի զարգացած լինել....

----------


## DavitH

Ընդհանրապես ես լրիվ համաձայն եմ էն մտքի հետ որ Սովետական կրթական համակարգը լավագույնն է մեր համար 
Հայերը բավական շուտ հասկացող ու ըմբռնող մարդիկ են ու շատ լավ ադապտացվել էինք սովետական կրթ. համակարգին 
բայց հասարակության մեջ կորել ա հարգանքը դպի սովորող մարդուն 
մի տեսակ նենց վիճակ ա որ ինչ-որ հիմար իրա դասարանցուն ձեռք կառնի նրա համար որ լավ ա սովորում 
ու դրանում մեղավոր են նաև ծնողները:

----------


## ministr

> դու՞ էտ «ամերիկյան» խաղերով դաս սովորել ես, բարդա՞կ ա դարձել, շատ պրիմի՞տ ու դեբի՞լ ա համարվել... իսկ չես մտածել, որ մեր խնդիրը հենց էտ շատ հասարակ պրիմիտվ բաները ընկալել չկարողանալու մեջ ա....
> քո կարծիքով արդյունավե՞տ ա, սովետական սիստեմով երեխեքին փոքրուց ծանրաբեռնել ձանձրալի, ավելորդ ինֆորմացիայով լցված գրքերով, որոնք ավելի շատ սպանում են երեխաների մոտ սովորելու ցանկությունը, քան թե գիտելիք են ավելացնում.... երբ հիշում եմ իմ յոթերորդ դասարանի կենսաբանության գիրքը, սարսափում եմ
> 
> իրանք իմիջայցլոց, էտ խաղերով ուսանողներին էլ են կրթում, որը բավականին արդյունավետ միջոց ա իրանց պարագայում, ճիշտ ա ուսանողները իրենց մասնագիտությանը անպիտան գիտելիքների շտեմարան չեն հավաքում, բայց կարողանում են իրենց գիտելիքները օպտիմալ օգտագործել, և այո, շատ դեպքերում ավտոմատացված.... և դա է արդյունավետ աշխատանքի գաղտնիքը, ամեն մեկը պետք է իր մասնագիտական պարտականություների մասին միայն մտածի, և ոչ մի դեպքում չշեղի իր ուշադրությունը այնպիսի բաների վրա, որոնք իր լիազորությունների մեջ չեն մտնում.... ամեն աշխատատեղին կցված է աշխատող, ստուգող, ստոգողի ստուգող,  
> եկեք էտքան վերևից սաղին չնայենք՝ մտածելով, թե աշխարհի միակ թայմով ազգն ենք, ու հասկանանք, որ մեզ համար պրիմիտվ թվացող շատ բաներ, իրականում շատ ավելի մեծ դրական արդյունքի են հանգեցնում..... 
> 
> բայց համաձայն եմ, որ մեզ մոտ ինչ-որ անհասկանալի փորձարկումներ են անցկացնում կրթական համակարգի վրա, բայց այն արևմտյան համակարգի հետ ոչ մի կապ չունի, դա արդեն մեր ձախողումն ա, որ չենք կարողանում ուրիշների դրական փորձը ճիշտ կիրառել


Իսկ հիմիկվա գրքերը նայել ես? Եթե առաջվանն ես համարում սարսափելի բա հիմիկվա կենսաբի գիրքն ինչա?
Հլա ամերիկացի մի հատ դպրոցականի բազմապատկման աղյուսակ հարցրու: Ընդհանրապես հիմարներին կառավարելը հեշտա, դրա համար էլ էդ իդիոտ համակարգը կապում են որտեղ որ հնարավորա: Թե չէ էդ ինչքան են մեր մասին մտածում, որ էդ համակարգին անցնելուց ֆինանսավորում են? Մերոնք էլ ոտերը քշտած ինչ աթար ասես ուտում են, ինչա թե փող տան ընդեղ արենքից:

Ու ընդօրինակում են ձևը իսկ բովանդակությունը ջհանդամը:

----------

CactuSoul (24.03.2010), EgoBrain (24.03.2010), Katka (25.03.2010), Արիացի (24.03.2010)

----------


## DavitH

իսկ էտ ամերիկյան կամ դրա նման կրթական համակարգերը ստեղծվել են Ամերիկացիների համար հայերը ու ամերիկացինեը իրարից տարբերվում են ամերիկացիները «դեբիլ» ազգ են ահավոր ուշ են հասկանում, մենք մի քիչ տարբերվում ենք, բայց որ սենց մի քանի տարի էլ շարունակվեց մենք կդառնանք ոչինչ
Էս ուղղակի Ազգային անվտանգության խնդիր ա

----------

EgoBrain (24.03.2010), ministr (23.03.2010)

----------


## DavitH

> ինչպես հանգեցիր այս պնդմա՞նը
> ամենինչց գիտելիք ունենալ, բայց ոչ մի նորմալ մասնագիտության չտիրապետելը չի նշանակում ավելի զարգացած լինել....


իսկ քո կարծիքով եթե դու կենսաբան ես ուրեմն դու դպրոցում մաթեմատիկա չպիտի սովորես՞ եթե հա ուրեմն չարաչար սխալվում ես

իսկ սովետական կրթությունը տալիս ա հնարավորություն ստանալու բազմակողմանի գիտելիքներ
իհարկե պետք  ա մի քիչ փոխել ծրագիրը ու են ինչ որ քո մասնագիտականը չի ավելի թեթև մակարդակով անցնես, իսկ 7,8 դասարանի աշակերտը ետքան էլ լավ չի պատկերացնում թե իրան ինչ ա պետք ուրեմն ետ մասնագիտական դասարան կոչվածը պիտի լինի 9 ,10 /ես մեր ավանդական դասարաններով եմ խոսում/

----------


## ministr

> ինչպես հանգեցիր այս պնդմա՞նը
> ամենինչց գիտելիք ունենալ, բայց ոչ մի նորմալ մասնագիտության չտիրապետելը չի նշանակում ավելի զարգացած լինել....


Դա ակնառու փաստա... 
Ինչա նշանակում նորմալ մասնագիտության տիրապետել? Ասենք լինել քթի ձախ անցքի ուժեղագույն մասնագետ ու ոչ մի գաղափար չունենալ աջ անցքից, չիմանալ ընդհանրապես որտեղա դա...
Եթե տենց ուժեղ դպրոց ունեն հետաքրքիրա ինչի են բոլոր մասնագետները ռուս, հրեա, հնդիկ, չինացի, պարսիկ, հայ...? Հը?

----------

DavitH (23.03.2010)

----------


## Sagittarius

> Իսկ հիմիկվա գրքերը նայել ես? Եթե առաջվանն ես համարում սարսափելի բա հիմիկվա կենսաբի գիրքն ինչա?
> Հլա ամերիկացի մի հատ դպրոցականի բազմապատկման աղյուսակ հարցրու: Ընդհանրապես հիմարներին կառավարելը հեշտա, դրա համար էլ էդ իդիոտ համակարգը կապում են որտեղ որ հնարավորա: Թե չէ էդ ինչքան են մեր մասին մտածում, որ էդ համակարգին անցնելուց ֆինանսավորում են? Մերոնք էլ ոտերը քշտած ինչ աթար ասես ուտում են, ինչա թե փող տան ընդեղ արենքից:
> 
> Ու ընդօրինակում են ձևը իսկ բովանդակությունը ջհանդամը:


Շատ զադորնովական թյուր կարծիք ունես ամերիկացիների մասին, բազմապատկման աղյուսակ չիմանալով աշխարհի ֆինանսներն են կառավարում, ու մենակ չասես թե էտի հրեաներն են ու հայերը, ով որ այն են, փաստ այն է, որ իրանք ամերիկյան կրթական համակարգի պտուղներն են...
ես անձամբ ճանաչում եմ ամերիկացի, որը աշխարհի քարտեզ նկարելիս միայն Ֆլորիդան է նկարում, նույնիսկ Ամերիկայի քարտեզը չի կորողանում գծել, բայց դա լրիվ այլ պատմություն ա :Wink: 
 :LOL:  :LOL:  :LOL:  :LOL:  :LOL:  :LOL:  :LOL:  ուշացա,,, արդեն ասեցիր :LOL:  :LOL:  :LOL:  :LOL:  :LOL:

----------


## Sagittarius

> իսկ էտ ամերիկյան կամ դրա նման կրթական համակարգերը ստեղծվել են Ամերիկացիների համար հայերը ու ամերիկացինեը իրարից տարբերվում են ամերիկացիները «դեբիլ» ազգ են ահավոր ուշ են հասկանում, մենք մի քիչ տարբերվում ենք, բայց որ սենց մի քանի տարի էլ շարունակվեց մենք կդառնանք ոչինչ
> Էս ուղղակի Ազգային անվտանգության խնդիր ա


աաաաա, ոնց եմ ջղայնանում, որ մարդիկ մի բանի մասին զրո գաղափար ունենալով վստահ պնդում են, մի քիչ աչքերներդ բացեք ու տեսեք թե աշխարհը ինչքան մեծ ա, ու մենք ինչքան փոքր ենք էտ աշխարհում....
դե հեչ, մենք սուպեր ենք, ամերիկացիք էլ սաղ օր երազում են, թե հայերը երբ են գնալու Ամերիկա, մի քիչ ամերիկան էլ ծաղկացնեն

----------


## DavitH

չի ասվում որ բոլոր ամերիկացիներն են ետ օրին խոսքը ընդհանուր մակարդակի մասին ա:
Ընդեղ սովորող լիքը ընգերներ ունեմ իրանք են ասում:
Լիքը դեմքեր կան հզոր դեմքեր բայց ետ քիչ ա հասարակ մարդը ով ասենք ծրագրավորող ա ինքը իրա տան հոսանքի Շտեպցելը/վարդակ/ չի կարում սարքի Էտ նորմալ չի ու քլի լիքը դեպքեր

----------


## DavitH

> աաաաա, ոնց եմ ջղայնանում, որ մարդիկ մի բանի մասին զրո գաղափար ունենալով վստահ պնդում են, մի քիչ աչքերներդ բացեք ու տեսեք թե աշխարհը ինչքան մեծ ա, ու մենք ինչքան փոքր ենք էտ աշխարհում....
> դե հեչ, մենք սուպեր ենք, ամերիկացիք էլ սաղ օր երազում են, թե հայերը երբ են գնալու Ամերիկա, մի քիչ ամերիկան էլ ծաղկացնեն


էտ որտեղ եմ գրել որ ամերիկացիները երազում են որ հայերը գնան ???
Ու մի հատ կարաս ասես թե ինչից 0 գաղափար ունեմ ???
իսկ ետքան փոքր լինելով ու առանց մտածելու ինչքան հիմար բան կա ընդօրինակում են ԱՅ ետ ա 0 Գաղափար ունենալը

----------

EgoBrain (24.03.2010)

----------


## Sagittarius

> էտ որտեղ եմ գրել որ ամերիկացիները երազում են որ հայերը գնան ???
> Ու մի հատ կարաս ասես թե ինչից 0 գաղափար ունեմ ???
> իսկ ետքան փոքր լինելով ու առանց մտածելու ինչքան հիմար բան կա ընդօրինակում ես ԱՅ ետ ա 0 Գաղափար ունենալը


աշխատի մտածես մինչև գրառում անելը, ու անձնականի չանցնես, 
եթե ինչ-որ բանի հետ համաձան չես, ներկայացրու առարկություններդ, 
հուսով եմ, իրար հասկացանք.....

----------


## DavitH

ինձ թվում ա հասկացար ինչ էր եղել  :Smile:  ուղղակի պատահական էր ստացվել
հուսով եմ կներես

----------


## ministr

> Շատ զադորնովական թյուր կարծիք ունես ամերիկացիների մասին, բազմապատկման աղյուսակ չիմանալով աշխարհի ֆինանսներն են կառավարում, ու մենակ չասես թե էտի հրեաներն են ու հայերը, ով որ այն են, փաստ այն է, որ իրանք ամերիկյան կրթական համակարգի պտուղներն են...
> ես անձամբ ճանաչում եմ ամերիկացի, որը աշխարհի քարտեզ նկարելիս միայն Ֆլորիդան է նկարում, նույնիսկ Ամերիկայի քարտեզը չի կորողանում գծել, բայց դա լրիվ այլ պատմություն ա
>  ուշացա,,, արդեն ասեցիր


Թյուր կարծիք?  :Smile:  Էդ ասում ես 6 անգամ ԱՄՆ-ում եղած ու աշխատած մարդուն?  :Jpit:  Զադորնովը մի քիչ ճոխացնումա բայց իրականությունից շատ հեռու չի... Կարաս բացատրես որ մի հայը կամ ռուսը կարար կատվին դներ միկրոալիքային վառարանի մեջ գմփացներ, հետո էդ վառարանն արտադրող ընկերությանը դատի տար թե ինչի չեք գրել որ փիսոյին չի կարելի էդ վառարանում չորացնել?  :Jpit: 

Ֆինանսներ կառավարում են լրիվ ուրիշ մարդիկ, դա առանձին թեմայա  :Wink:  Ռոկֆելլերը մաքուր ամերիկացիա չէ?  :Jpit:  
Ամերիկացիների համար ամեն ինչը մտածվածա, իրանք մտածելու կարիք չունեն.. Քաղաքում լույսի անջատվելը գիտես քանի մահվան դեպքի պատճառա դառնում?  :Smile: 
1սմ ձյունը գիտես ինչ պրոբլեմա իրանց համար...? Ցանկացած ոչ ստանդարտ իրավիճակ խուճապի բունա:

----------

DavitH (24.03.2010), EgoBrain (24.03.2010), One_Way_Ticket (24.03.2010), Արիացի (24.03.2010), Արևհատիկ (24.03.2010)

----------


## DavitH

լրիվ քո հետ համաձայն եմ  :Smile:  առանց մի տող ավելացնելու

----------


## ministr

Էդ ձեր ասած մենեջերի համար word-ից pdf սարքեցի ինձ նենց էր նայում ոնց որ երկնքից իջած լինեի:
7 տարվա սիսադմինին սովորեցրի ծրագրի crack օգտագործելու ձևը աշխարհով մեկ էր եղել: Ինչ եմ ուզում ասել...  :Smile:

----------

CactuSoul (24.03.2010), DavitH (24.03.2010), Արիացի (24.03.2010)

----------


## aerosmith

ուրեմն նապ և առաջ, պետքա մեր դպրոցները մաքրեն, բոլոր անգրագետ դասատուներից, որոնք բացի ուսուցչանոցում սուրճ խմելուց, բաժակը շուռ տալուց, ու ուսոցչանոցում սրանից նրանից բանբասելուց բացի ուրիշ բան չգիտեն։ Պետքա չթողնեն, որ ամեն մեկը մուտք գործի բարձրագույն ուսումնական հաստատաություն։ Պետքա բարձրացնել դասախոսների ուսոցիչների աշխատավարձերը, որպեզսի երիտասարդ սերունդը շահագռգռված լինի այդ աշխատանքը ստանձնելուն։ Քանի որ տեղնոլոգիաները զարգացել են, պետքա սեղծվեն մշակութային, կրթական սայթեր։ 
Շատ բան կան գրելու , բայց գոնե սրանք իրականացվեն, գոհ ու շնորհակալ կլինենք։

----------


## Katka

> ուրեմն նապ և առաջ, պետքա մեր դպրոցները մաքրեն, բոլոր անգրագետ դասատուներից, որոնք բացի ուսուցչանոցում սուրճ խմելուց, բաժակը շուռ տալուց, ու ուսոցչանոցում սրանից նրանից բանբասելուց բացի ուրիշ բան չգիտեն։


Չէ, ավելի վերեւ՝ դեպի գլուխ՝ Կրթության նախարարություն, էնտեղ պետք է փոշեկուլ օգտագործել, միացնես ու հերթով բզզզզզզ:

----------


## ministr

Նախարարություն, տնօրեններ...
Տնօրենն ու ուսմասվարը կարող են նենց վիճակ ստեղծել որ ցանկացած նորմալ ուսուցիչ կամ դուրս կգա գործից կամ կկորցնի որակը: Սովորաբար հենց այսպես էլ լինումա:

----------


## Katka

Ստեղ կան սիրուն գրված բարեփոխումներ :Smile:  
http://www.edu.am/index.php?menu1=97&menu2=161&arch=0

----------


## Tig

Երևի թե էս հոդվածի տեղը էս թեմայումա…

http://tert.am/am/news/2010/05/13/meeting/

----------


## Tig

Ինչո՞ւ պետք է պաշտոնյաների սխալների հետևանքով տուժեն աշակերտները. Օմբուդսմեն

15:10 • 15.06.10


ՀՀ Մարդու իրավունքների պաշտպան Արմեն Հարությունյանը նամակ է ուղարկել կրթության և գիտության նախարար Արմեն Աշոտյանին՝ կապված բուհ ընդունվելու հայտ ներկայացրած այն դիմորդների խնդրի հետ, որոնք դպրոցն ավարտել են օրենքի խախտմամբ։

Օմբուդսմենի նամակում, մասնավորապես, ասվում է.

«Վերջին օրերին տարբեր լրատվամիջոցներով անդրադարձ է կատարվում ԲՈՒՀ ընդունվելու հայտ ներկայացրած այն 39 դիմորդների հետ կապված խնդրին, ովքեր, ըստ ՀՀ կրթության և գիտության նախարարության պարզաբանման, դպրոցն ավարտել են օրենսդրության խախտմամբ։

Չանդրադառնալով էքստեռն քննություն հանձնելու հնարավորության իրավական կողմին՝ այնուամենայնիվ, մեզ մոտ առաջացել են հարցեր, որոնք պարզաբանման կարիք ունեն։ Մասնավորապես.

1. արդյո՞ք դպրոցն օրենսդրության խախտմամբ ավարտելու հանգամանքը չէր կարող պարզ դառնալ ԲՈՒՀ ընդունվելու հայտ ներկայացնելու՝ համապատասխան փաստաթղթերը հանձնելու փուլում,

2. դպրոցն ավարտելու համար ո՞ր դասարանում պետք է ուսումը շարունակեն այդ աշակերտները,

3. ինչո՞ւ քննություններին մասնակցելն արգելելու մասին պատշաճ չեն ծանուցվել դիմորդները (ըստ մամուլում հրապարակված տեղեկությունների` հեռախոսազանգով են տեղյակ պահել այդ մասին),
4. 39 աշակերտների էքստեռն փոխադրման քննությունները տեղի են ունեցել ՀՀ կրթության և գիտության նախարարի 26.11.2009 թվականի N 949-Ն հրամանից հետո, թե` ոչ,

5. եթե 39 դիմորդներից ոմանք կարողացել են հանձնել միասնական քննություններ, ապա դա չի ժխտում էքստեռն կարգով փոխադրվելը մեկ տարով կասեցնելու նախարարության այն պատճառաբանությունը, որ ավագ դպրոցի եռամյա ծրագիրը հնարավոր չէ յուրացնել մեկ տարում,

6. արդյո՞ք 39 աշակերտների էքսեռն փոխադրումը տեղի է ունեցել ՀՀ կրթության և գիտության նախարարի 29.01.2007 թվականի N 39-Ն հրամանով հաստատված «Էքստեռն փոխադրական և ավարտական քննություններ կազմակերպելու» կարգի 6-րդ կետի համաձայն, ըստ որի` 10-րդ դասարանների աշակերտների համար` մինչև տվյալ ուսումնական տարվա հունվարի 10-ը, աշակերտի ծնողը, դասղեկը և երեքից ոչ պակաս դասավանդող ուսուցիչներ միասին գրավոր դիմում են դպրոցի տնօրենին` սովորողին դասարանից դասարան վաղաժամկետ փոխադրելու խնդրանքով։ Մանկավաժական խորհուրդը քննարկման հիման վրա ընդունում է որոշում` երաշխավորելու և նախարարությանը միջնորդելու աշակերտին դասարանից դասարան վաղաժամկետ փոխադրելու վերաբերյալ։ Մանկավարժական խորհրդի որոշումը դպրոցի տնօրենի կից գրությամբ, աշակերտի առաջադիմության վերաբերյալ փաստաթղթերի հետ միասին (եռօրյա ժամկետում) ներկայացվում է նախարարություն և մարզպետարանի (Երևանի քաղաքապետարանի) կրթության վարչություն` փոխադրական քննություններ հանձնելու համար։ Քննություններ անց են կացվում նախարարի հրամանով ստեղծված հանձնաժողովի կողմից, որը նախագահում է ՀՀ կրթության և գիտության նախարարը։


7. ինչո՞ւ պետք է պաշտոնատար անձանց կողմից թույլ տրված սխալների հետևանքով տուժեն աշակերտները, որոնք որևէ իրավական ակտ չեն խախտել։

Նկատի ունենալով, որ նամակում բարձրացված հարցերն ունեն հրատապ լուծման կարիք, ինչպես նաև այն, որ դեռևս կան հնարավորություններ 39 դիմորդներին թույլատրելու մասնակցել ընդունելության քննություններին, ղեկավարվելով «Մարդու իրավունքների պաշտպանի մասին» ՀՀ օրենքի 12-րդ հոդվածով` խնդրում եմ քննարկել վերոգրյալը և արդյունքների մասին տեղեկացնել ինձ` հնարավորինս սեղմ ժամկետում»։

Tert.am

հ.գ. մեր կրթական ոլորտում վերջին մակարդակի խայտառակ իրավիճակա… մեղք են երեխեքը… էս քանի օրա քննություն են հանձնել, սկի չեն էլ իմանում ինչ են ստացել… ի՞նչով են զբաղված մեր կրթության «հայրերն ու մայրերը» չես հասկանում… ոտից գլուխ փոխելա պետք բոլորին…

----------


## Tornado

Եթե խախտում արած աշակերտ ասելեով ի նկատի են ունեցել նրանց, ովքեր իններորդ դասարանից "թռել" են տասնմեկ, ապա ասեմ որ լիովին համաձայն եմ պրն. Աշոտյանի որոշման հետ :Xeloq: : Էդ ինչի ես չե՞մ ուզում միանգամից թռնել տասնմեկերորդ դասարան :Wink: , բա օրենք կա, կարգ կա: :Xeloq:

----------


## Հանուման

Այս թեմայում ակտիվ մարդկանց համար կարծում եմ այս գրառումը հետաքրիր կլինի 
http://ablog.gratun.am/6545/

----------

